

Lisp: Basically Speaking (1981) [pdf] - brudgers
http://mypage.iu.edu/~rdbeer/Software/BasicLisp/BasicLisp1.pdf

======
The1TrueGuy
Damn that summabitch! I typed that whole monstrosity into my TRS-80 Model III
the month that came out and it didn't work! I spent a whole summer debugging
and got some things to work but the program never ran right. Granted it might
have been the few subtle differences between M1 & M3 but still, my first
frustrating experience with hacking someone else's code. I was 17, what a
waste of an irreplaceable summer.

Don't suppose any body has a text file version? would still like to copy &
paste it into QBasic and finally make it work right. Just outta pure spite.

------
brudgers
From Randall Beers main page:

 _"This one is just for fun. When I first learned Lisp in 1981, I did so by
reading Winston and Horn's book and writing my own Lisp interpreter. The
interpreter was written in Basic on the only system I had access to at the
time: a TRS-80 Model I. This interpreter eventually ended up as part of a
series of three articles on Lisp that I wrote for 80 Micro, a TRS-80 hobbyist
magazine. The first part of the series, which contains the source code for the
interpreter itself, is included here. Note that the listing has all optional
spaces removed so that I could fit both the interpreter and 1100 (!) cons
cells into 16K of memory."_

<http://mypage.iu.edu/~rdbeer/>

------
unimpressive
I think that the what this really shows is that having a common language you
can expect to work on all installs shortens the feedback loop for obtaining
and using small programs by leaps and bounds.

Of course, having to type it in from a magazine is quite a barrier.

~~~
jim_lawless
The "Load 80" icon in the upper-right corner of the first page indicates that
the code was on the issue's counterpart cassette tape ... which could be
purchased separately.

------
housel
I remember reading this when it was new, and typing it in. Not very usable as
a Lisp programming environment, running doubly interpreted on a 1.78MHz 8-bit
CPU. But, it was certainly nifty.

